# SawStop 3HP 10-inch Cabinet Saw with 36" T-Glide Fence



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your new saw. It is exactly the one I am planning to get.
Thanks for the review with a unique point of view.

As you review states, you purchased this for your needs and not what other people say or do. And your justification is right on. As with any woodworking tool, even when we take all the precautions, accidents can still happen. In the case of the saw, you just added another layer of accident prevention. 
And that is how I feel with my selection when I get one. I use all the safety precautions I can but I still want that added safety factor. Because I know ME, I occasionally have that unfortunate lapse of concentration too.

Here's wishing you a accident free future and a long fruitful woodworking adventure.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

"This is the first purchase I can remember with absolutely no regrets."

You know how much you paid and you know how you feel about the product you got. That means your purchase represents value! Congratulations!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Glad to hear you have your SawStop. I also am 100% satisfied with mine. I got it back in May after meeting a woodworker that had a bad accident with his old saw…Easy decision to make at that point. I also had a Grizzly cabinet saw and don't miss it.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

About a year ago I bought a 3hp left tilt 52 inch Canadian made General. Yes it doesn't have the blade brake option but as far as quality goes it just doesn't get any better. I believe blade brake technology will be available as an upgrade in the near future from what I've read. My only experience with the saw stop was at a demo in Edmonton but It was very impressive. My general delivered to my door with taxes was still under 3 grand. The saw stop would have been closer to 4 grand delivered. We usually pay a little more for everything up here in the great white north, especially for hardwood.


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

Congratulations on your new saw, I'm sure you will get may years of enjoyment out of it.

I really don't compare the Saw Stop to the Grizzly as I consider the two saws to be in completely different categories. Don't get me wrong the Grizzly's seem like good saw's but the Sawstop is built more along the lines of the Powermatics and Delta's than the more economy brands at which point it compares much more favorably price wise. It's a personal decision if a person feels that that the extra quality and the safety features is worth the extra price or not.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

congrats on your purchase and decision on safety, over price point. I have the same saw and love it with no regrets.
In my case the PCS was more by 500.00 vs. Jet. PCS was 400.00 less than Powermatic. when you get into this price range for a tool why not go with the safety technology, over what has been the norm for years.
Sad sign of the times that woodcraft, and other business' are having to close.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Sad sign of the times that woodcraft, and other business' are having to close.

I assume you're talking about your local franchise.


----------



## ScomelBasses (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, just my local one as far as I know.


----------



## MHarper90 (Oct 12, 2013)

Great review, and I agree with you 100%! I have also been lucky enough to not have any table saw injuries so far, but I lost about 5mm of the tip of my left thumb in September on the router table at work. It sounds like we were doing a similar cut (mine was a 2" flute bit), and I too found that the board suddenly shot across the room and suddenly my hand was in the bit. I was not using a push pad, but I'm not sure if that would have saved my thumb or not. I'm still woodworking, and luckily we've had a SawStop at work for almost 2 years now. I don't yet have a shop of my own, but between the very smooth cutting and the great technology, I have already decided that I will ONLY ever buy a SawStop table saw. You made a great choice, and it's true that we learn from our mistakes.


----------



## paul1474 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice review. After looking at all the saws I was sure Grizzley was what I would get. The other day I was talking to my cousin and he showed me his thumb which was still there but scarred. He said he's got $2000. in it from table saw accident. Convinced me to get a SS. Will be getting one soon.


----------



## Big_T (Sep 7, 2014)

I gravitated to this old thread because you bought the Grizzly and I was about to order the 0690.

I feel I am pretty safe in the workshop, but it's hard to beat a $1,500 guarantee that will save my limbs, a big financial headache and nightmares to boot. Thanks for your review

ps. Today I spoke with SawStop and mentioned they should also work on a Router with the same tech, but no word on whether or not they will do that.


----------

